# Big vacuum pump!



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2018)

I dont stabalize, but hows this for a vacuum pump? It's at my work and I use it for vacuum forming hot parts, sucks em right down. It's a twin screw like a blower, 220v 3 phase.



 

 

 

 
I dont know if it pulls enough vacuum for what you guys do but I thought you might find it interesting. What it does pull it pulls right now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2018)

Plenty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 12, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I dont stabalize, but hows this for a vacuum pump? It's at my work and I use it for vacuum forming hot parts, sucks em right down. It's a twin screw like a blower, 220v 3 phase.
> 
> View attachment 153998 View attachment 153999 View attachment 154000 View attachment 154001
> I dont know if it pulls enough vacuum for what you guys do but I thought you might find it interesting. What it does pull it pulls right now!


Do you make vacuum bags to work with it. I could see me bringing in guitar bodies to glue bent tops on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2018)

No vacuum bags. But you could probably vacuum bag a whole boat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 12, 2018)

Yup, that's a big vacuum pump!

Would certainly work for stabilizing - the shot of the gauge in the last pic looks like it's sitting about 28.5 in. hg. Max theoretical vacuum you could pull for your elevation in the Detroit area is about 29.2 in. hg. So, close to perfect - and certainly close enough.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Definable as a Big Sucker. 

Rodney

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Yep, what Sprung said... It varies slightly dependent upon elevation, and current barometric pressure at your locale, so that's about as good as it's going to get.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wowzerz! Thats one humongous sucker!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

